#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-13
<h00k> keeo your smoke in your own state!
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> *keep
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-14
 * Takyoji wonders if anyone else received an email asking if they'd be willing to support a private school's Ubuntu-based network.
<sir_tyrion> I'm so bad at following this channel
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: For pay or free?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-15
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: For pay, I believe
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: intriguing
<tonyyarusso> No, I haven't.
<Takyoji> I asked for more context, got a reply, then stated my opinions on the plan, and haven't heard back yet.
<Takyoji> It's of upgrading an Ubuntu LDAP/NFS server and 10 workstations; from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<tonyyarusso> as just a bit job or long-term?
<tonyyarusso> also, where?  Down near you?
 * tonyyarusso is looking for part-time work
<Takyoji> Just a one-time thing, upgrading the server.
<Takyoji> to my understanding
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> I could be up for that if it's Metro.
<Takyoji> I'm assuming they found me through the Ubuntu LoCo or something, I can't really think how they found me otherwise. Otherwise it's in Rochester.
<Takyoji> The one and only time my location is advantageous over most others. xP
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-10
<mathomastech> Hello Ubuntu Minnesota! I just recently moved here from Michigan. Looking forward to getting involved with the LoCo!
 * greg-g waves
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: We don't have much going on these days, so we're counting on passionate new people to grab the bull by the horns and organize things, so feel free to run with it!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-11
<mathomastech> tonyyarusso: Sure, i'd be up for helping organize things. I am moving to the Northfield area in October and work up in the cities. I'd be available to organize any events that take place between the cities and Rochester. That covers a decent part of southeast Minnesota.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-09-12
<mathomastech> How's everyone in Minnesota doing today? Any tech meetups on anyone's horizon?
<tonyyarusso> Not currently, no.
<tonyyarusso> Somebody should probably plan a 13.04 release party though.
<tonyyarusso> errrr, 13.10
<tonyyarusso> dur
